# Cooler Master ControlPad goes on Kickstarter



## Chaitanya (Oct 11, 2018)

Coolermaster has listed their ControlPad on kickstarter. It has 24 mechanical keys(Choice of Cherry or Gateron) and 2 scroll wheels customizable to users needs and it also has optional keyset for Adobe suite. Also its estimated to ship in may-2019






https://www.techpowerup.com/248456/cooler-master-debuts-controlpad-via-kickstarter

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coolermaster/controlpad-24-keys-with-analog-control


----------



## pwp (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks a bit ordinary to me. I use fully programmable Razer gaming keypads. For many years I used the Nostromo, more recently the Tartarus V2. For a little more $ you can get the Orbweaver. They’re all great for any Adobe suite program, Photomechanic etc. Love ‘em

-pw


----------

